# Ayuda con preamp onboard para bajo



## xjonantrax (Ene 7, 2012)

buenas que tal, tengo un bajo pasivo con 2 controles de volumen y uno de tono, y quisiera ponerle un preamp después de todos esos controles para poder usarlo como activo/pasivo.

estuve revisando el foro y vi varios previos onboard que usaban fet's el problema es que cuando fui a buscar me dijeron que eran no comerciales así que volví a casa resignado.
quisiera saber que otras alternativas hay aparte de los fet, que no sean tragones (consume rápido la batería) y que tengan buena ganancia. (creo que vi algo de operacional)

solo quiero que tenga su control de volumen propio (así solo añado un control más), para así poder darle algo de ganancia a mi bajo, y cuando sea necesario -por ejemplo se acabe la batería en escena- ponerlo en modo pasivo de nuevo y usar mis controles normales.

también quería saber si se le puede poner un pote push/pull ya que vi que varios circuitos usan potes de 50k y el mínimo que hay en push/pull es de 250k (creo)

bueno eso nomas, espero me puedan ayudar de antemano graciaasss


----------



## xjonantrax (Ene 31, 2012)

buenas hace algún tiempo vi un circuito de un previo para guitarra eléctrica y le hice pequeñas modificaciones, pero ahora quisiera saber que valores tendría que usar si quisiera poner ese preamp en un bajo?

acá esta el diagrama






quisiera lograr igual un sonido potente y bien definido (buena presencia) pero sin perder las cualidades básicas de un bajo.
gracias espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2012)

Te comento que hay un montón de circuitos de esos aqui en el Foro.

Para buscarlos picá en : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/recopilacion-esquemas-bajo-electrico-38950/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/transformar-bajo-pasivo-uno-activo-38708/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/pedal-distorsion-bajo-diagrama-pcb-38790/

Circuitos Para Guitarra Eléctrica (Incluyen diagramas de pedales Boss)

o poné "bajo" en el buscador anaranjado 

Saludos !


----------



## xjonantrax (Feb 1, 2012)

si, ya he visto todos esos circuitos, y de veras me gustaría hacerlos pero lamentablemente ese jfet no hay acá en mi país, ya fui a todas las casas de electrónica mas importantes y ninguna tiene, el único modo de conseguirlo seria que me lo manden del exterior, quizás mas adelante sea, por ahora quiero montar este que ya tengo hecho pero es para guitarra eléctrica, así que quiero saber que valores de que componentes debo modificar para tal caso.
igual gracias por tu respuesta por ahí vi un ampli que me interesa hacer


----------



## chacarock (Feb 21, 2012)

xjonantrax dijo:


> si, ya he visto todos esos circuitos, y de veras me gustaría hacerlos pero lamentablemente ese jfet no hay acá en mi país,


 pues ponle otro jfet


----------



## adrianferrer (Feb 22, 2012)

No te compliques mucho, busca en internet algún reemplazo para el jfet que no consigues y compras ese, o sino vas a la tienda y preguntas por algún reemplazo.. en las tiendas buenas la mayoría de las veces te asesoran bien...


----------

